# My first Betta/Introduction



## Enlistee (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey everyone my name is Ryan and i just got my first fish ever a Betta as a gift from my girlfriend.
Heres some pics taken from my mobile.



I plan on getting a bigger tank tomorrow either a 2.5 gallon or a 3 gallon tank with a heater and im still deciding on whether to get a filter as well.
Any helpful advice, information,critiques or comments are most welcome .


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's beautiful. Have you picked out a name yet? 

A 2.5 or 3 gallon is good if you're only keeping the betta in there. I have filters in all of mine so that the tank will cycle and I don't have to replace the water constantly.

Good luck with him and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Enlistee (Jan 27, 2010)

No im still deciding names cant think of just the right one haha the pictures leached some colour out of it in reality he is a dark blue,
Thanks ill look into a filter tomorrow =], Thanks for the welcome and the luck haha.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and the betta obsession!haha He's very pretty. I don't have filters in any of my 2.5G tanks. If you don't have a filter, you have to clean the water out more often than if you have a filter. So if you don't have the time to put into doing water changes once a week 100%, than you should get a filter. Watch out, bettas are like potato chips, you can never have just one!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Your fish is very pretty.


----------



## andreig09 (Dec 20, 2009)

if you are going to put a filter you have to know that bettas don't like big water currents so put it in a low power...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome to th forum! He's very pretty. A filter isn't 100% necessary, but it will really help with your cleanings. Be sure to get one with an adjustable flow as Andreig mentioned.


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! If you can't find an adjustable filter, don't worry too much, because you can usually make a water baffle to slow the current down. 

Welcome to the hobby. :-D


----------



## Enlistee (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the Welcome guys looks like a great site, Thanks for the info too i will certainly take everything into account when i go looking today for his new tank!


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Watch out, bettas are like potato chips, you can never have just one!


 hehehe i love the whole potato chip analogy! i love potato chips im addicted and i love bettas! :-D


----------

